# Josh



## aninchlow (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello,

My name is Josh. I'm a Calgary area guy.  I'm not as active machining as I used to be. I spend time mostly building firearms when I am machining. I use other forums, but I was looking for aluminum scrap on kijiji and saw the add for this forum and thought, what the heck.

I have a 14x48 lathe and a 12 x 40 mill, which are big by home hobby standards but what can I say.

Cheers,

Josh
aka aninchlow


----------



## Jwest7788 (Sep 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

I wasn't sure if anyone ever looked at those ads, haha. 

There are for sure lots of related forums, nothing I could find for Canadians, so setup this!

Good to have you on board. I'm sure you can contribute a lot!

JW


----------



## Janger (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey Josh, Check out the thread on powder coating. Josh West is trying to convince me to powder coat or anodize his rifle brake that he's making. I'm trying to decide if he's going to blow himself up and if I'm contributing. :>


----------

